# Substrate leaving red film on leaves



## Pisces0318 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm using seachem flourite in my 55 gallon, medium planted tank. A month later there is still a red film on the leaves. Is this bad or just unsightly? My plants are thriving, love the effect, but not the film. Makes my plants look "rusted". Does this eventually go away? Should I "clean" the leaves?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I suggest you post this in the Seachem forum so that they can address it.


----------



## Pisces0318 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you, I will. Much appreciated.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Is this truely from the substrate? Or is it Brown Algae, AKA Diatoms?
If it is from the substrate it should come right off and stay off unless you disturb the substrate. Just wave your hand near a leaf. 
If it is Diatoms they stick to the leaves. Takes a bit of wiping to get rid of them. And they grow back.


----------

